# War Room



## 87gn (Dec 11, 2009)

WOW!!! incredible sight you all have here. I stumbled on the sight last night and had to join. I spent 2 hours reading a 20 page thread on captured a/c. Question.....I'm building a "war room" for me and my boy, we have a lot of 1:18 scale planes, autographed plane panels(like Bud Anderson's Old Crow), and vintage original war bonds posters. I would like to find some cool wall murals or paintings/pics(real big wall size) to put on one of the walls of some ww2 plane(s) in flight. Also, any of you "insiders" know or believe they'll ever do a Mustang Gathering again.....funny story here, my then 8 year old boy chose to go to Ohio for the weeks Gathering than go to Disney World for the weeks vacation. It was incredible!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Always good to have another member.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome 87! Outside of the paid advertising, I don't know of anyone that has large murals on the site here. Great to hear you're getting the kids involved. Check the events thread as myself and several others usually find and post a listing of airshows throughout the year.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!

You can always search for images you would like to have on your wall and if it's going to be printed (there's a number of places that make quality enlargements from photos) then contact the photographer to see if they might make a large sized photo available to you. The photos I post here have been reduced by over half for posting, so enlarging one that I've posted, for example, won't come out near as sharp as the full-sized image.

Otherwise, the quality of painting or airbrushing the image is up to the person painting it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome aboard 87!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Amsel (Dec 12, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2009)

G'day mate welcome to the forum!


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 12, 2009)

Welcome aboard, 87! Happy posting!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy the place..

Charles


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Happy Posting.


----------



## Stuka1945 (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I just joined as well. This site is awesome.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome Stuka!


----------

